# [CHICAGO] Scored 6 hr restaurant block for tomorrow



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I've never done restaurants before. I am going to lose my virginity tomorrow


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Curious to hear how it goes, we don't get much in the way of reports from Chicago drivers.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

haha good luck!


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok guys. I was directed to LaSalle & Kinzie.
First ping came within 5 minutes. I went to Taco Joint on Ontario. Boy, what a cute girl was a greeter. I almost forgot what I came for lol. Delivery was 1 mile north on LaSalle. 
Second order Snap Kitchen from Lincoln Park to Addison & Lawndale. 
After 3 hours I made 30 miles and 4 deliveries so far. Now waiting for a fourth.
The biggest pain is finding a restroom. At least at the beginning


----------



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

Do other regions drop 6 hour blocks? Or is that a forfeit from another flexer or reserve? Our hot wheels are 1-3 hour blocks. I'm jealous. Good luck!


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

studio687 said:


> Do other regions drop 6 hour blocks? Or is that a forfeit from another flexer or reserve? Our hot wheels are 1-3 hour blocks. I'm jealous. Good luck!


I've never seen 6 hrs before. Maybe it's because Superbowl. Normally we have the same 1-3 hrs blocks.

I wanted to find out what HW is about. So far is good, single bags only.


----------



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

HW isn't too bad in my region. Can be boring, and less potential for tips. I bring books. The most deliveries i have ever made in a 3-hr was 5, typically only 2-4, sometimes 0. Some restaurants consistently don't meet the timeline (I made mental notes to avoid eating at said restaurants myself). I've only had one "challenging" delivery situation where the customer followed me back to my vehicle, otherwise pretty positive experience. BUT the blocks are dropped more here than prime now, so its stable work as far as flex goes. Blocks in Columbus go so quickly, if any of the information about the block registers in your brain when you've seen it pop up on the offers page, you have waited too long, so i have no idea what blocks i snag until i snag them.

AND my car smells so good at the end of the day! Super plus imo. 

Ive been getting cash tips all day. Dont know what's up with that. I even have been telling customers that they should tip online, but nonetheless... money is money.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> Ok guys. I was directed to LaSalle & Kinzie.
> First ping came within 5 minutes. I went to Taco Joint on Ontario. Boy, what a cute girl was a greeter. I almost forgot what I came for lol. Delivery was 1 mile north on LaSalle.
> Second order Snap Kitchen from Lincoln Park to Addison & Lawndale.
> After 3 hours I made 30 miles and 4 deliveries so far. Now waiting for a fourth.
> * The biggest pain is finding a restroom*. At least at the beginning


What about finding parking? Ugh... I can't imagine how much of a hassle that must be. One parking ticket could wipe out a day's earnings.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

It's overwhelming at the beginning. But once you're get into this... it's not so bad. Try to find 'loading zones' or 15 minutes parking with flashing lights on. This will help a lot. The biggest problem are restrooms. So anytime you're picking up an order, go and make a pee. They will let you do that easily  Still waiting for tips to show up (if any haha).


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

jester121 said:


> What about finding parking? Ugh... I can't imagine how much of a hassle that must be. One parking ticket could wipe out a day's earnings.


It's not that bad. I park in '15 min zone' with flashing lights on.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

studio687 said:


> Do other regions drop 6 hour blocks? Or is that a forfeit from another flexer or reserve? Our hot wheels are 1-3 hour blocks. I'm jealous. Good luck!


It occasionally happens in Seattle.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Ubercal said:


> It occasionally happens in Seattle.


Yes. 
This week I was assigned a 6-hr restaurant block and last week I was assigned a 5-hr restaurant block.
I thought I would make better tips when I delivered in the snow in my 4WD on Monday (in Seattle), but the tips were the same as ever (typically $5 per delivery).


----------

